# European Championship 2005 thread



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Is it a little bit early to start talking about it?  

The thread is here: Serbia&Montenegro, Lithuania, Spain, Italy and Hellas are already in Belgrade, but there are rumours that France too could obtain the visa for the EB2005. 

See you in two years...


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

I Serbia will take the Championship back in venegence. This time Europe will faceing a full squad of Serbia and with it being in Serbia they will win it like they did it in 2001(double digits wins through out the tournment)


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Eurobasket 2005 has no emotion. Serbia will take the tournament for 2 reasons:

1. The will have a very good team.

2. The main reason: The referees will help them all along the tournament. Does anybody doubt that? (Indianapolis...)


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> 2. The main reason: The referees will help them all along the tournament. Does anybody doubt that? (Indianapolis...)


Saying that is kinda rude, they don't need refs to assist them if they have their best team (no doubt) in front of 10.000 fanatic fans (and 4000 security guards)



> Eurobasket 2005 has no emotion.


comparing with Sweden...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> Saying that is kinda rude, they don't need refs to assist them if they have their best team (no doubt) in front of 10.000 fanatic fans (and 4000 security guards)
> 
> ...



lol well the security guards don't score baskets  

I thought it was a good idea to give the games to a country where basketball isn't very popular like Sweden. Even if a few people became more intersted in the sport in that country because of the games it's good for european basketball. 
If Sweden didn't have some serious political issues at this moment the games would have probably drawn more interest.
I think it would be interesting if FIBA gives the games to a country like England in the future.

Anyway it's still too early to talk about the next Eurobasket. I think it's more appropriate to talk about the Olympics next year. I think though that France might become a superpower in european basketball in the following years. They have many NBA players. Most of them are young and I doubt they had played together before but with more experience they could become a better team in the future.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> I think it would be interesting if FIBA gives the games to a country like England in the future.


  

no serious- I don't think that is such a good idea, I would perfer Germany(in the very middle of the Europe not like Sweden, with a good team, with all infrastructure), France (same as Gemany)... First Basketball must reach more popularity in those countries with some fundamentals. In Sweden there was no fans - no feeling this is one of the most popular sports in the World. You would probably get that feeling if there would be more fans in the games...


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Which country will host the EB 2007? 
Considering...

1935 Switzerland 
1937 Latvia 
1939 Lithuania 
1946 Switzerland 
1947 Czechoslovakia 
1949 Egypt 
1951 France 
1953 Soviet Union (Russia) 
1955 Hungary 
1957 Bulgaria 
1959 Turkey 
1961 Yugoslavia 
1963 Poland 
1965 Soviet Union (Russia - Georgia) 
1967 Finland 
1969 Italy 
1971 Germany 
1973 Spain 
1975 Yugoslavia 
1977 Belgium 
1979 Italy 
1981 Czechoslovakia 
1983 France 
1985 Germany 
1987 Hellas 
1989 Yugoslavia 
1991 Italy 
1993 Germany 
1995 Hellas 
1997 Spain 
1999 France 
2001 Turkey 
2003 Sweden 
2005 Serbia & Montenegro 

I know that Lithuania and Spain are candidates, with Poland too. 
I'd give my vote to Poland: maybe it's not big, but the Wroclaw Arena is a fantastic theatre for basketball (and even if Poland has not a very good NT, despite the fact there are some good players there, the tradition is good). 

I can't believe that someone answered seriously to this thread...


----------



## #6 (Sep 6, 2003)

It's unofficial, but the contest is over - Lithuania will be the country that recieved the honour to host EB 2007.

According to the biggest Russian sport daily newspaper "ÑÏÎÐÒ-ÝÊÑÏÐÅÑÑ", the European Championship for women in 2007 will be held in Russia and analogous tournament for men in Lithuania. As Russian basketball federation president Sergey Tchernov claims, there are left only technical procedures to announce this decision.
(http://www.sport-express.ru/art.shtml?74250 - in russian)

IMHO, fanatic Liths deserved to organize this festival.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> Saying that is kinda rude, they don't need refs to assist them if they have their best team (no doubt) in front of 10.000 fanatic fans (and 4000 security guards)


Remember Indianapolis? Argentina got screwed by the refs against Serbia. I'm %100 sure someone will be screwed by the refs against serbia...

Security in the arenas is another issue too


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree with Matiz! I really dont wont to see EC in England! For 2007 Lithuania is my favourite. The have great fans and basketball enthusiasts so they deserve it!
About 2005: Yuga will probably win infront of home fans and with their best players. I am a bit concerned about the fans (imagine a game Yuga-Croatia)...it can turn into an ugly thing...
Of course, Chief is right! We can all remember Indianapolis and the game against Argentina. And we all know how strong Yuga is in FIBA so...they will get the refs they wont, although they probably have a good enough team to win it without their help...

My tip: Slovenia gets into the last 8...sorry I got carried away...again...but maybe 7 is our lucky number...nope...I got carried away...again...


----------

